

A Groove Can Quickly Become a Rut: A Reminder Not to Settle - wooky
http://sondry.com/posts/TurnLeftRightUp-JztyM-02-20-2014

======
a3n
My mouse is within easy reach of my groove. I barely need to move to upvote
this.

